# Insomniac



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Alright, so lately I've been having trouble falling asleep. So I stay up late doing lots of different things (mostly stalking this and other sites). And since I'm bored and know it'll be a good three hours or more until I will be even close to sleepy, I decided to post here. And since I've been having a pic posting kick, I thought I might throw up some of my art here. I think it should be mentioned most of these I made at 2am. haha. It seems I am best at night. Which stinks, because I like to sleep late and my boyfriend is an early to bed, early to rise type 








This isnt mine but its in my art pictures folder. My brothers future fiance made these for our thanksgiving dinner. They were so cute, she always makes the most adorable deserts for holidays. Well, I call her my future sister in law because my brother hasn't sucked it up and asked her yet. He's planning to, and I told him to do it real romantic like. They've been going out for like, 5 or 6 years. So its a given she'll say yes. Otherwise why the HECK are they living together and what not. haha. She's cool though, I like her a lot.

Where was I? OH YEAH art. Right.








This is one of my tattoos. I love tattoos and art like that is awesome because you get to display it for the world. I think they can be really sexy. I want to get another but I don't have the funds right now. I designed this one and my other one and have some sketches of the new ones I want.








This follows the tattoo kick because I designed this one for an ex-boyfriend of mine. I broke up with him because he was just a bit too mad and angry for me. Plus we weren't really into any of the same things, and I wasn't really attracted to him . . .. Why did we go out??? OH YEAH he loved my goats. Heck we'd spend hours with them 








This is another tattoo design, its supposed to be a tree of life. I designed it for a guy who tried to sell me this hideously bad truck. It was cute though, and oddly enough . . . i was thinking of my goats . . . .yeah, a lot of my decisions are based around my goats 








AH! Now we're getting to the good stuff. Giraffes are probably my favorite animal. Perhaps why I love goats so much, cuz they are pretty similar. Cept for the height and udder thing. HAHA. But yeah, I painted this awhile ago, with reference.








This is a painting of an iceburg . . . hopefully you could tell that. If not, well . . . I tried. I guess I'm pretty good at scenery, and I enjoy painting it. This I also used a reference with.








This is . . what is this. . . its a heart lock. Something I painted just for the fun of it. I didn't use reference, but I think I wanted to make it look like a real heart in the shape of a familiar heart shape . . .








Just a sketch of some flower pictures I saw. Used the photos throughout the sketching process. Nothing special. More a doodle than anything else.








Another tattoo, this one for me. Thinking about getting it on or near my ribs. I think I might get a tattoo goat hoofprints somewhere too. 








Everyone always loves this painting. I suppose its good, but idk, i have it on my wall. I used a picture for reference. Like I said, I think scenery is my best. Plus there are sooo many subjects to paint 








This is just my favorite necklace ever, but I wanna put it up. I may get an octopus tattoo like this at somepoint too. But yeah

I'm watching Who's Line Is It Anyway so now I'm distracted. I guess this thread is just about milked dry (haHA!) so I'll post for now and wander around for a bit to see if there's anything else I can reply to


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Your artwork is wonderful!!

I am right there with you! Total night owl here  I have to force myself to go to bed most nights, even if I am tired!
I like to browse the forum, or facebook, sometimes I get into a youtube kick and watch old horse races, or music videos I grew up with.
I like to write stories, they are crap really, nothing I'd ever share with anyone, but it's for my personal enjoyment and 99.9% never get finished LOL But I like to come back to them and work on them from time to time. I do have a couple that I may share with a friend who writes and maybe we can work on them together one day.....<most likely not LOL>.

My husband works days, so he goes to bed around 9:30pm.... If I go to bed at 9:30pm, most likely I'll be up between 2-3:30am and unable to go back to sleep.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I like the tree of life! Nice artwork! :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow... nice...  :thumb:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Nice art. :thumbup: 
I wish I had something worthwhile to do in the middle of the night. But when the insomnia hits I get angry cuz I _just wanna sleep!!_ :hair: 
If I could design art I would probably be good with that. But I usually find myself trying to fall asleep to either old Dick VanDykes or I Love Lucys.
The computer is in the living room and my husband is often asleep on the couch (he snores like a buzzsaw) so browsing the net in the middle of the night is something I do not get to do often.


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

I love the tree of life and tree painting


----------



## Native87 (Jan 24, 2010)

Great Work.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I just found another way to feed my insomnia....I learned that picking up a good book is fun...and passes time...and keeps me up even later LOL I haven't read much in the last 2 1/2 years, I read a couple of series, tried picking up a few books that just couldn't hold my attention....
So...I thought why not give it a try again. I browsed Amazon.com late last week, and narrowed some books down, got them Friday, and am half way done with the third book LOL I love action/adventure type books. The first two books were close to 1000 pages total and I finished them in 2 days....that's like a marathon for me and something I haven't done in a LONG time! 
They were recommended titles by Mark Greaney -- The Gray Man and On Target. I am really looking forward to the third book that comes out in a couple of months. 

But now I am wondering if I should take a chance on ordering more and feeding my insomnia this way...heh....


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

UGHHHH

I can NEVER sleep at night...Its no fun! 

Love all the pics! That necklace is super cute!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

It's 2am here and I am still going strong! But need to force myself to go to bed.... I wish it wasn't so warm/humid out so I could open the window...I love the sounds of the creepy crawlies at night...love falling asleep listening to them. Of course it doesn't help that my husband thinks he HAS to lay in the middle of the bed...sprawled out. I told him one day I was going to divide the bed in half...even if that meant bringing his beloved chainsaw in and making sure it was a notiable split


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

BAHAHAHAHA

Its 11 here...I am tired but everytime I go to bed early I can NEVER sleep good! I have to have music on or play a movie on my laptop....weird right? haha


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I love listening to music when I fall asleep, I am with you on that! My mom never could sleep without the tv...ever. I used to provoke her when I was young...turn it off...she's stir...turn it back on....she'd sleep...turn it back off...heh...

I can't sleep good either if I go to bed early. The last time I fell asleep at 9pm I was wide awake between 2-3am.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Oh man, im totally like your mom! lol I really need to watch something, it helps me fall asleep. BUT if I wake up and its silent I CANT sleep when its silent lol so I gotta put on something to make noise....crazy but thats just how I am!

When I go to bed at 10ish I will wake up at like 2 and wont be able to sleep. But if I go to bed late, I usually get a really good sleep and then wake up refreshed!

I hate it, but not much I can do about it....SIGH!


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

It is 1:30 am here I wish I could sleep it never fails that 2 is the earliest I go to bed....


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

What time do you normally wake up?


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

7-9 It is just like I look at the clock and see that it is not 2 yet and do not go to bed I hate it. I know getting 5 to 7 hours of sleep are not good I just have soo many things running through my head...


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Ya, same here! I hate it! But I guess its life right?

Oh well :/


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

I guess. Usually once school starts I am in bed a little earlier as I am up at 6 getting ready and taking care of my animals. Even then I am up til 1 a lot of the times.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm the same way, wake up around 6am or so when hubby gets up for work/that's what time the kids get up during school year. Then I am usually awake about 8:30am...fuctional about 9 LOL Today we all slept in, I woke up to someone knocking on the door....so much for sleeping in!

I've always been this way, but before I had my youngest daughter I worked nights, usually didn't get home until about 4 or 5am, slept for about 2 hours, got my daughter up/ready for school, came back home would sleep about 2 hours at most with my son, then couldn't get any more sleep until hubby got home from work in the afternoons. Did this for nearly 3 years, and after that getting 5 hours of sleep just seem to be the norm. I went through a phase where I actually slept, but then went right back to my insomniac ways! When the kids start back to school I really need to wean myself back into some sleep.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Okay this Insomnia stuff is just not doing me any favors!!! I went to bed around 1am, tossed/turned, kept waking up. I woke up about 3:20am for good, couldn't go back to sleep. So here I am just before 4am...I have to get up at 6am...in 2 hours!!! Kids have a 4-H show this morning! I have to get up feed the goats, come inside, get the kids up so they can eat a quick bite, then help them wash their 4-H goats, towel dry them, get the cooler packed with drinks/food, get dressed, get both my girls hair brushed as well as mine....All of this in about 2 hours.... I have to admit, the morning rundown isn't bad until I get to my girls hair....That zaps my energy right there LOL Today, they'll just have to suffer with something simple!

Oh and they wanted to do 2 shows today! There is another big show in the county south of us....and I told them if their youth expo show was done early enough then I'd take them to the other one....oh boy...


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

Wow that is like the same story here, I actually fell asleep like at 1:15 and was amazed it is usually 1:57 last time I look at the clock before I can actually fall asleep. Wake up and it is 3:15 urg...I also am waking up at 6 to take care of the animals, getting ready and then going to the mall for a day of shopping with friends. They also shop until you drop so I can only imagine...


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm sooooo sleepy I couldn't imagine trying to shop being this tired! The kids had a blast at their show this morning and gearing up for the other one. I think the only thing that I dread at all about doing the other show today is the sitting around and waiting until the show actually starts. Maybe I'll crawl into the SUV with the air conditioner and take a nap LOL!! yeah right!
This is one of those shows I am sure will last well into the night. I'm supposed to meet a friend EARLY in the morning to go see some horses/do photography stuff, I sure hope I am not a complete zombie!

I do think that a stop at McDonalds for one of their iced coffee's is going to happen on the way to this show though...yep....caffeine...here I come!

Here's our song Motto!!! I'll sleep when I'm dead LOL


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Well, it is much later now, I was sleeping while you all were up writing this thread. Just wanted to say I love the pictures. Especially the tree of life, and also the other tree painting. The rose sketch is terrific too, even if it was a doodle. You have a lot of talent. The dragon tattoo is very cool also.

Jan


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Yeah, usually i'm up til 3am, sometimes I can sleep in but usually I can't. Up at about 7, sometimes 9, and then I'm working most of the day. I have a more regular schedule when I'm at school (more so this year since I'll have an 8:15 everyday). But during the summer and on weekends my sleeping and eating habits are absolutely Terrible. 

Oh, and thanks for all the compliments on my work  
Right now I tend to be working on this huge puzzle at nights, so less art comes out haha


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I was soooooo tired, I ended up in bed at 10pm when hubby went to bed. I woke up at 1:45am and can't sleep! How frustrating! It's 3am now, and I am wondering if I am ever going to get on a regular routine ever again! Kids have to be up at 6:30am for school. 
Oh the fun of being a nightowl er uh...insomniac..heh.


----------

